# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  5 giga

## papashark

Πριν αρχείσετε τα ατελείωτα edit σε ότι νούμερο ξεκινάει από 5, θα πρέπει να διαβάσετε λίγο τους κανονισμούς.

Μια που η χρήση για εσωτερικούς χώρους είναι ελεύθερη από τους 5150-5350 και από 5470-5725, αλλά και ελεύθεση σε εξωτερικούς από 5725 εώς 5875, δεν είναι δυνατόν να σβήνετε συνεχώς κάθε αναφορά.

Εκτός αυτού, δεν υπάρχουν παράνομες συχνότητες, παραμόνο παράνομη χρήση συχνοτήτων (ίσως και παράνομα μυαλά)  ::

----------


## sotiris

Αυτα που λες ισχυουν και στην Ελλαδα?
και εαν ναι, εχεις καποιο λινκ να το διαβασουμε?

----------


## papashark

http://www.eett.gr

Πόσοι εδώ μέσα έχουν διαβάσει λίγο σοβαρά τους κανονισμούς ?




Και θα φτιάξω και μια σελίδα να τα γράψω, για να μην τα φάει η μαρμάγκα με BAN ανά SPLIT  ::   ::  


Σοβαρά, μόλις έχω χρόνο, θα γράψω με σοβαρά επιχειρήματα γιατί είναι όλα αυτά νόμιμα, βάση νόμων και κανονισμών, και όχι επειδή απλά έτσι πιστεύω....

----------


## BaBiZ

Πάνο, μήπως εννοείς τα παρακάτω?



```
100Β Στις ζώνες συχνοτήτων 5150 - 5250, 5250 - 5350, 5470 - 5725 ΜΗz και 17,1 - 17,3 GHz επιτρέπεται χωρίς άδεια η λειτουργία συσκευών μικρής εμβέλειας που χρησιμοποιούνται για τη δημιουργία τοπικών δικτύων υψηλής απόδοσης (HIPERLAN) εσωτερικού χώρου και οι οποίες είναι σύμφωνες με τις απαιτήσεις του Προεδρικού Διατάγματος 44/2002, τη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03  και τα Πρότυπα EN 300 836-1, EN 300 836-2, EN 300 836-3 και EN 300 836-4.
Η δημιουργία παρόμοιων δικτύων εξωτερικού χώρου επιτρέπεται μόνο μετά από άδεια της ΕΕΤΤ, που θα χορηγείται ύστερα από σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΓΕΕΘΑ.


103A Στη ζώνη συχνοτήτων 5725-5875 ΜΗz επιτρέπεται χωρίς άδεια η λειτουργία μη καθορισμένων συσκευών μικρής εμβέλειας, οι οποίες είναι σύμφωνες με τις διατάξεις του Προεδρικού Διατάγματος 44/2002, τη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03 και τα Πρότυπα EN 300 440-1, EN 300 440-2.
```

----------


## papashark

Κάτσε να σε βάλω στην λίστα με τους ανθρώπους που τρέφω κάποια εκτίμηση  :: 

ΒABiz, αυτό είναι από τον νέο ΕΚΚΖΣ όπου φαίνετε καθαρότατα ότι επιτρέπετε στουςς 5725-5875 να εκπέμπει κανείς ως "μη καθορισμένες συσκευκές μικρής εμβέλειας"

Τα επόμενα βήματα είναι να διαβάσουμε την σύσταση (RECommendation) της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής Κανονισμών (European Regulation Committee - ERC), δηλαδή το ERC/REC 70 (03), και από εκεί να βρούμε σε πια απόφαση (DECission) βασίζετε.

Μετά θα διαβάσουμε το EN 300 440 & EN 300 440-2 για να δούμε ότι όντως οι συσκευές μας μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν ως "unspecified srd" (srd= sort range device).

Τρίτο βήμα είναι να δούμε με ποιόν νόμο/διάταγμα/κανονισμό, τα παραπάνω έχουν ενσωματοθεί στην ελληνική νομοθεσία.


Αφού διαπιστώσουμε βάση της νομοθεσίας ότι είμαστε νόμιμοι (και όχι μέσω επιχειρημάτων του κ@λου, επειδή έτσι το λέω εγώ, έτσι είναι), μετά θα ασχολουθούμε σοβαρά με τα κεραιοσυστήματα.

(και όλα αυτά προσευχόμενοι ότι δεν θα τα εξαφανίσουν οι mods, δεν θα τα κλειδώσουν, δεν θα τα splitάρουν, κοινώς δεν θα τα λογοκρίνουν γιατί με το δικό τους επιχείρημα, δεν κάνει να συζητάμε τέτοια πράγματα....)

Όταν τελειώσει η συζήτηση, θα καταλάβετε γιατί κάποιοι μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί εδώ μέσα.....

----------


## Belibem

> ΒABiz, αυτό είναι από τον νέο ΕΚΚΖΣ όπου φαίνετε καθαρότατα ότι επιτρέπετε στουςς 5725-5875 να εκπέμπει κανείς ως "μη καθορισμένες συσκευκές μικρής εμβέλειας"
> 
> Μετά θα διαβάσουμε το EN 300 440 & EN 300 440-2 για να δούμε ότι όντως οι συσκευές μας μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν ως "unspecified srd" (srd= sort range device).


Έστω ότι είμαστε τόσο μαγκίτες και τους πείσαμε ότι μικρή εμβέλεια=μερικά χιλιόμετρα! Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις πως θα τους πείσουμε σχετικά με το επίσης καθαρότατο "εσωτερικού χώρου"? 

Αλήθεια ο χώρος της Αθήνας που περιβάλλεται απο νέφος θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί κλειστός?  ::   ::

----------


## Achille

Belibem διάβασε προσεκτικά. Άλλη συχνότητα ο εσωτερικός χώρος, άλλη συχνότητα ο εξωτερικός.

Ά, και μπορείς να κατατάξεις εύκολα τα WLAN στα SRD, διάβασε τα EN 300 440 & EN 300 440-2, και ας έχουν εμβέλεια χιλιομέτρων.

Και το Bluetooth αν το βάλεις σε κεραία θα πιάσεις χιλιόμετρα (λόγω ενισχυμένης λήψης), δεν παύει να είναι SRD.

----------


## Belibem

> Belibem διάβασε προσεκτικά. Άλλη συχνότητα ο εσωτερικός χώρος, άλλη συχνότητα ο εξωτερικός.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις  ::  . Αυτό:


```
Η δημιουργία παρόμοιων δικτύων εξωτερικού χώρου επιτρέπεται μόνο μετά από άδεια της ΕΕΤΤ, που θα χορηγείται ύστερα από σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΓΕΕΘΑ.
```

δεν ισχύει σε κάθε περίπτωση?

----------


## Achille

Αναφέρεται ξαναλέω σε άλλη συχνότητα, και όχι στα 5725-5875, που είναι ISM.

Άλλο άρθρο η πρώτη παράγραφος, άλλο η δεύτερη.

----------


## ice

Μπορειτε να παιζετε ωρες με τις λεξεις και να δινεται εντελως διαφορετικες ερμηνειες . 

Σοβαρευτειτε και λιγακι ρε παιδια . 

επειδη εχει θορυβο η 2,4 ας παμε στην 5 και οτι γινει οπως εγινε στην αρχη με τις κεραιες . 

Αντε να βαλουμε ασυρματο δικτυο - τι βρηκαμε απο κεραιες ? ααΑΑΑ η Στελες υπαρχουν , αβερτα Στελες στην Αθηνα , παρτον τον πρωτο θορυβο . 

Κατι τετοιο θα γινει και με το 5 και μετα θα θελουμε να κανουμε moon bounce για να παισουμε τον διπλα κομβο .

Λογια απο εναν ασχετο σαν και μενα (και δεν κανω πλακα, ουτε για το ενα ουτε για το αλλο)

----------


## MAuVE

> (και όχι μέσω επιχειρημάτων του κ@λου, επειδή έτσι το λέω εγώ, έτσι είναι), .


Να προσθέσω ένα επιχείρημα του "κ@λου"

Υπάρχει μία παράγραφος που μας φωτογραφίζει :

"δημιουργία τοπικών δικτύων υψηλής απόδοσης (HIPERLAN)"
"Η δημιουργία παρόμοιων δικτύων εξωτερικού χώρου"

Αυτή δεν πρόκειται να την δεί κανείς και με μεγάλη ευκολία θα δεχθεί ότι για να κάνει κάποιος ένα λινκ των 50Mbps στα 7 χιλιόμετρα αρκεί ένα ζευγάρι 
"μη καθορισμένων συσκευών μικρής εμβέλειας".

Έίναι τόσο παλαβό που μπορεί να πιάσει, γι' αυτό έστειλα ερώτημα στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Πιστεύω όμως ότι καλύτερη τύχη θα έχουμε ν' ακολουθήσουμε το σχέδιο nvak και να πάμε μέσω του Σωματείου να ζητήσουμε άδειες.

Βέβαια, για να ζητήσεις άδειες πρέπει να υποβάλεις και τις θέσεις των κόμβων και τα στοιχεία των υπεύθυνων κάθε κόμβου.

Μπορεί να μας βάλουν και κάποιο τέλος να πληρώνουμε.

Πάντως το προτιμώ γιατί με αυτό τον τρόπο θα κρατήσουμε τα μιλιούνια έξω από την μπάντα και δεν θα γίνει και αυτή σαν τους 2,4.

Αν υπάρχουν και άλλοι που θεωρούν αυτό το σχέδιο άξιο για δοκιμή, να κάνουμε μία λίστα και να πάμε κάπου ήσυχα να το προχωρήσουμε.

----------


## BaBiZ

> Υπάρχει μία παράγραφος που μας φωτογραφίζει :
> 
> "δημιουργία τοπικών δικτύων υψηλής απόδοσης (HIPERLAN)"
> "Η δημιουργία παρόμοιων δικτύων εξωτερικού χώρου"


Η παράγραφος αυτή όμως αναφέρεται στις συχνότητες 5150 - 5250, 5250 - 5350, 5470 - 5725 ΜΗz και όχι στις 5725-5875 ΜΗz, ΑΝ δεν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## Achille

Αν ξαναδιαβάσετε ξαναλέω, θα δείτε ότι στην πρώτη παράγραφο, τα HIPERLAN (High Performance LANs) κατατάσονται στα SRD από τον ΕΚΚΖΣ. Εφόσον η πρώτη παράγραφος όμως αναφέρεται στις χαμηλές συχνότητες της μπάντας, που ΔΕΝ είναι ISM, είναι λογικό να χρειάζονται ειδικές άδειες (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν).

Είναι επίσης λογικό να μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις ίδιες SRD συσκευές στην ISM μπάντα άνω των 5725, με τους κανόνες που ισχύουν εκεί (25mW EIRP), αφού ο προηγούμενος κανόνας αναφέρεται σε ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ εκτός ISM όταν μιλάει για "παρόμοια δίκτυα".

----------


## Belibem

> Αναφέρεται ξαναλέω σε άλλη συχνότητα, και όχι στα 5725-5875, που είναι ISM.
> 
> Άλλο άρθρο η πρώτη παράγραφος, άλλο η δεύτερη.


  ::   ::  Τώρα κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.

----------


## blizardbill

Αν και δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις για το θέμα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να τα συζητήσετε στο σύλλογο ή σε κάποια συνάντηση και μετά να προχωρήσετε σε κάποια οργανωμένη κίνηση.

Επίσης, η δημόσια συζήτηση από εδώ για μια "ημιπαράνομη" συχνότητα , θα μπορούσε να έχει εκτός από θετικές ,και διάφορες αρνητικές επιπτώσεις αν δεν είσαστε προσεκτικοί.

----------


## nvak

> Πιστεύω όμως ότι καλύτερη τύχη θα έχουμε ν' ακολουθήσουμε το σχέδιο nvak και να πάμε μέσω του Σωματείου να ζητήσουμε άδειες.
> 
> Βέβαια, για να ζητήσεις άδειες πρέπει να υποβάλεις και τις θέσεις των κόμβων και τα στοιχεία των υπεύθυνων κάθε κόμβου.
> 
> Μπορεί να μας βάλουν και κάποιο τέλος να πληρώνουμε.


Σαφώς και θέλουμε μια σχετικά καθαρή συχνότητα και όχι μία που να εκπέμπει κάθε κινέζικη κατασκευή. 

Από το μέχρι στιγμής διάβασμα που έκανα, βλέπω σαν την καλύτερη λύση την οργάνωσή μας στα πλαίσια ραδιοερασιτεχνικού Σωματείου με νέο ελαφρά τροποποιημένο κανονιστικό πλαίσιο που να ταιριάζει σε μάς. 
Αυτό αν δεν κάνω λάθος μας οδηγεί στις κάτω μπάντες των 5 και μια των 17 

Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι βλέπω αρκετούς να ασχολούνται με το διάβασμα  ::  

( Θα παρακαλούσα τους συμμετέχοντες να επιδείξουν αυτοσυγκράτηση και τους mod να κάνουν ένα σκούπισμα. Ας θεωρήσουμε τα γενόμενα των τελευταίων ημερών σαν ένα ηλεκτροσόκ να πάρουμε μπροστά  ::  )

----------


## socrates

> ( Θα παρακαλούσα τους συμμετέχοντες να επιδείξουν αυτοσυγκράτηση και τους mod να κάνουν ένα σκούπισμα. Ας θεωρήσουμε τα γενόμενα των τελευταίων ημερών σαν ένα ηλεκτροσόκ να πάρουμε μπροστά  )


Και εγώ μαζί σου nvak. Θεωρώ ότι είναι κρίμα να χάνονται τέτοιες συζητήσεις.
Το σκούπισμα έγινε.

----------


## MAuVE

> Το σκούπισμα έγινε.


*Σε όλο τον κόσμο ισχύει η αρχή ότι η ειδική διάταξη νόμου κατισχύει της γενικής.*

Αυτό κακώς το σκούπισες

----------


## nvak

> *Σε όλο τον κόσμο ισχύει η αρχή ότι η ειδική διάταξη νόμου κατισχύει της γενικής.*
> 
> Αυτό κακώς το σκούπισες


Τι να κάνουμε το ρούφηξε η σκούπα  ::  

Σαφώς και η προσπάθειά μας είναι να μας περιλάβει μία ειδική διάταξη. 
Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή το κράτος να βγεί και να πεί - καθορίσει επίσημα τι ισχύει για μας, πότε είμαστε παράνομοι και πότε όχι.

----------


## sotiris

Χτες το βραδυ ειχε μια εκπομπη στην τηλεοραση "η μηχανη του χρονου" ή καπως ετσι, σχετικα με την αρχη της ελευθερης ραδιοφωνιας και ολα τα σχετικα, εκει εδειξε και αυτο που ειχε γραψει λιγες μερες πριν ο mauve σχετικα με εκεινο το σημα SOS που δεν το ακουγαν λογω καπελωματος.
Προσκαλεσμενους ειχε τον jim poly και τον Τσαουσοπουλο, εμφανιστηκαν και αρκετοι αλλοι απο τους πρωτους ραδιοερασιτεχνες.
Εγινε και μια ιστορικη αναδρομη σχετικα με το περασμα απο την κρατικη ραδιοφωνια στην ελευθερη ραδιοφωνια.
Νομιζω πως εκεινη η ποιοτητα των ανθρωπων, 2-3 δεκατιες πισω, δεν υπαρχει πλεον, οπως φανηκε οτι ουδεμια σχεση εχουμε εμεις στο ξεκινημα ας το πω ετσι της νομιμοποιησης μας, με το τι και το πως, εκεινης της μεταβασης.

----------


## nvak

Ραδιοπειρατές φίλε Σωτήρη όχι ραδιοερασιτέχνες  ::  
Ωραία χρόνια ήταν, αλλά και τώρα δεν πάμε πίσω  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Ραδιοπειρατές φίλε Σωτήρη όχι ραδιοερασιτέχνες  
> Ωραία χρόνια ήταν, αλλά και τώρα δεν πάμε πίσω


Μερικες φορες ειναι καλυτερα να παμε μπροστα, κοιτωντας πισω, περνωντας την εμπειρια και μαθαινοντας απο τα λαθη, εξαλλου το κρατος δεν εχει αλλαξει και πολυ μεσα σε 2 δεκαετιες, το συστημα ειναι περιπου ιδιο.

----------


## gadgetakias

Αυτό που ειπώθηκε σήμερα στον καφέ και συμφώνησαν αρκετοί είναι το εξής.

Να καταθέσουμε στην ΕΕΤΤ, επώνυμα όσοι ενδιαφέρονται επιστολή/αίτηση (ή ότι άλλο πρέπει) που θα ζητάμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τις συχνότητες των 5GHz που μας ενδιαφέρουν.

Φυσικά δεν θα ζητάμε να νομιμοποιήσουμε τα ήδη υπάρχοντα links, αλλά θα λέμε κάτι του στυλ "σκεφτόμαστε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτές τις συχνότητες.."

Ετσι θα έχουμε κάτι επίσημο στα χέρια μας και άμα στο στηρίξουμε σωστά ίσως και ένα πολύ ευνοϊκό αποτέλεσμα. Από την άλλη αν η απάντηση είναι αρνητική δικαιολογίες του στυλ "..δεν ήξερα/νόμιζα κτλ." δεν θα στέκουν.

Ακούω γνώμες..

----------


## nvak

> Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή το κράτος να βγεί και να πεί - καθορίσει επίσημα τι ισχύει για μας, πότε είμαστε παράνομοι και πότε όχι.


Πρέπει να ζητήσουμε να λύσουν αυτοί το πρόβλημά μας. Αυτό κάνουμε, αυτό θέλουμε, δώστε μας ένα πλαίσιο να λειτουργούμε νόμιμα. 
Τους ενημερώνουμε ότι υπάρχουν λινκ των 5 γιατί δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. 
Τους ενημερώνουμε για την αναρχία που επικρατεί στο χώρο, για το θόρυβο, για όλα. 
Έχουν να διαλέξουν ανάμεσα σε τρείς λύσεις
- Καμμία απόφαση ή απαγόρευση και διατήρηση της ημιπαρανομίας - αναρχίας.
- Ελευθέρωση μιάς μπάντας των 5 και κόφτε τον λαιμό σας.
- Εκχώρηση του δικαιώματος σε σωματεία με πρότυπο τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

Θεωρώ πιθανότερη την τρίτη λύση γιατί είναι ελεγχόμενη και φτηνότερη για αυτούς. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι σε ένα πλήρως ελεύθερο κοινοτικό δίκτυο μπορούν να υπάρξουν εκτός απο παραβάσεις στα RF , 
παραβάσεις παράνομης διακίνησης δεδομένων κλοπή bw απο δημόσιους ή μη φορείς κ.α.

----------


## papashark

Για διαβάστε λίγο, γιατί να ρίχνουμε ιδέες χωρίς να έχουμε διαβάσει τίποτα, είναι λίγο βλακεία.....

Δεν σας πήρα χαμπάρι ότι συζητάγατε σοβαρά για 5γίγα στο καφέ, αν και με συμμετέχοντα τον MAuVE εγώ συζήτηση δεν κάνω, προτιμώ να διατηρώ την αξιοπρέπεια μου και να μην συνεργάζομαι με ανθρώπους του επιπέδου του. Άλλωστε πως να μιλάς με κάποιον που έκανε καταγγελεία ως "συνειδιτοποιημένος πολίτης" χωρίς να γνωρίζει την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία με αποτέλεσμα να είναι λανθασμένη....


***Θα παρακαλούσα να μην δίνουμε τροφή για flames (Hobbit)

Τα ζητήματα που θα έπρεπε να μας ενδιαφέρουν είναι 3 :
1) τι λέει η εγκύκλιος του ΓΕΕΘΑ για την αδειοδότηση των 5470-5725
2) Διαδικασίες και κόστος αδειδότησης για τους 5470-5725
3) Κατάργηση άδειας εγκατάσταστης κεραιοσυστήματος ή συμφωνία για το τυπικό της διαδικασίας (κάτι που μπορούμε να το πετύχουμε έχοντας δυνατά νομικά επιχειρήματα που έχω ήδη εντοπίση, και όχι χτυπώντας το τραπέζι).


Ρίχτε ένα διαβασματάκι :

Τροποποίηση στο άρθρο 34 (σελίδες 2 και 3), εκεί θα δείτε ότι η ελληνική κυβέρνηση επιτρέπει την χρήση των 5725-5875.

----------


## john70

***moderated by john70***

Διπλό πόστ του χρήστη Papashark

----------

